# Music for the car.



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I just bought a new car and I want slamming music !
This is what I started with.
Help! I want good ass music. 
Feel Good Drag	3:08	Anberlin	
M+M's	2:36	Blink-182	
No Stress (Club Mix)	7:00	Laurent Wolf
Boom	3:07	P.O.D.	Greatest Hits: The Atlantic Years	Metal 
I Know You Want Me (Calle Ocho) [More English Extended Mix]	4:26	Pitbull	
Krazy (feat. Lil Jon)	3:52	Pitbull
Don't Stop The Music	4:27	Rihanna	
Panic Switch	5:42	Silversun Pickups	
Ava Adora	4:19	Smashing Pumpkins	
Music Sounds Better With You	4:25	Stardust


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a lot of favorites. I play anything depending on my mood.:laughing:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Lance said:


> I have a lot of favorites. I play anything depending on my mood.:laughing:


Yes of course Lance, I guess what I meant to say was happy I just got a new car music. 
roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Pour Some Sugar on Me - Def Leppard 
Photograph - Def Leppard

Obviously I think Def Leppard sounds great while driving.:tongue:

Also go for Radar Love by Golden Earring.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Old school house classics:

The Bucketheads - The Bomb (These Sounds Fall Into My Mind)
The Chemical Brothers - Hey Boy Hey Girl
Daft Punk - Around The World
Armand van Helden - U Dont Know Me
Ian Pooley - 900 Degrees
Moloko - Sing It Back (Boris Musical Mix)
Blue Boy - Remember Me


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

The people I usually ride with listen to Techno and the like. Paul van Dyk and Dr. Bonez. But I've found when riding with others that usually hip hop is pretty good. But I'm guessing you want sugestions.

Paul Van Dyk - For an Angel
Deadmau5 and Kaskade - I remember
Deadmau5 - Slip

Asher Roth - La Di Da
DJ Jaku - Kill Switch (feat. Aesop Rock)
RJD2 - Chicken-Bone Circuit

That's all I can think of with what I've got right now. How about tomorrow night, I'll post more since then I'll be able to get into my music collection from my entire hardrive.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Going clubbing/partying/event - *Aphex twin - Ventolin* and/or* Come to daddy*


Hotbox/chilling out - *Buckethead - Ghost*,* Aphex Twin - Alberto Balsalm* and *Guthrie Govan - Wonderful Slippery Thing*


Pedal to the metal - *Dream Theater - Panic Attac*k and *L.O.G - ********
Also, the bold lettering was used to emphasize on what was part of the song name/artist. Didn't want to get mixed up with the linking words.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Ooow, car music. Now that is a good topic. =P 

Go with any MULLET ROCK. You know, Led Zeppelin; AC/DC; Rolling Stones; Bad Company; Blue Öyster Cult; Kansas; Triumph; Foreigner; Iron Butterfly; Metallica; Deep Purple; Nazareth; Styx; Alice In Chains; Joey Ramone; Black Sabbath; Asia...oops, I got lost there for a second. 

Though, you are more of the club-remix-stuff-music girl? Ah well, there is plenty of remixes like that of the bands I just named as well. :tongue:


----------



## shacklesofreality (Dec 31, 2008)

Well it never hurts to start off with some good old fashioned motrik beats from krautrock greats such as Kraftwerk, but for peddle to the metal junk take it higher with some loud, fast stuff like motorhead or Andrew W.K.


----------



## Vegard Pompey (Jun 29, 2009)

*Swervedriver* - The entire *Raise* album. Excellent shoegaze, and I think all the lyrics are about driving too.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

shacklesofreality said:


> Well it never hurts to start off with some good old fashioned motrik beats from krautrock greats such as Kraftwerk, but for peddle to the metal junk take it higher with some loud, fast stuff like *motorhead* or Andrew W.K.


"Ace of Spaces," fuck yeah. \m/







Ever listen to Gutter Twins, Daylight? The drive home at sunset, on the freeway after a long day, with this song on the stereo? Could be fantastic.


----------

